

Alleged Cannibal Cop Faces Hacking Charge - drucken
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/10/cannibal-cop-hacking/

'Cannibal plot' NY policeman Gilberto Valle on trial
======
drucken
Interestingly, one of the jurors reads "Hacker News", according to this:
<http://www.courthousenews.com/2013/02/13/54833.htm>

